# Snow tire recommendations



## rrs26ja (Dec 28, 2002)

I am plowing with a 2014 Chevy 2500 with the original tires. The truck only has 8,000 miles on it and for the past three seasons I plowed with the tires that came with the truck. My old Chevy K1500 had NOKIAN HAKKAPELIITTA tires on it and I never got stuck. I always put about 300 lbs of sand bags in the bed of the truck. I want to buy new tires for my current truck because I have gotten stuck a few times since purchasing this truck. I am looking for recommendations from the people on this forum that do this all the time. I only plow my and my sons driveway and not commercially.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Firestone winterforce and nokian hakka are both good. I can vouch that you will be pleased plowing with both of them. Of course there are other tires that will do the job as well. If you had a good experience with Nokian and they are a good price I would stay that route personally. My 2c..


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I am partial to BFGoodrich... that is me though.

Try the search feature in the upper right side of your screen.

There is pages and pages of information for you to sift threw. Thumbs Up


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

rrs26ja said:


> I am plowing with a 2014 Chevy 2500 with the original tires. The truck only has 8,000 miles on it and for the past three seasons I plowed with the tires that came with the truck. My old Chevy K1500 had NOKIAN HAKKAPELIITTA tires on it and I never got stuck. I always put about 300 lbs of sand bags in the bed of the truck. I want to buy new tires for my current truck because I have gotten stuck a few times since purchasing this truck. I am looking for recommendations from the people on this forum that do this all the time. I only plow my and my sons driveway and not commercially.


Welcome to the forum, I run winterforce Lt by Firestone.
Others run others, this has been talked about repeatedly around here,
Here some reading material


BossPlow2010 said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/dedicated-snow-tires-or-a-good-all-terrain.170012/
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/snow-tires.112626/
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Didn't you kind of answer your own question?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How big are these drives?

Why only 300lbs?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

White_Gold11 said:


> Firestone winterforce and nokian hakka are both good. I can vouch that you will be pleased plowing with both of them. Of course there are other tires that will do the job as well. If you had a good experience with Nokian and they are a good price I would stay that route personally. My 2c..


Agree....if the Nokians worked for you and you were happy with them, then just use them again.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Bang for the buck, best we have found are Falken Wildpeaks at3's Look good, grab excellent, and really last well all at a price well below the big players. BF and michelin never ever worked out well for us but could just be me.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Mastercraft courser MSR, pretty hard to beat! Cooper M&S, winterforce LT, General Grabber Arctic LT, and Hankook ipike are all favorites around here. I have personal experience with the MSR and Grabber Arctic LT both did good on my steep driveway. The MSR seems to have a little bit of an advantage in the deep snow. Definitely go with a dedicated snow tire, stud if you can! It's night and day over even the best all terrains


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have Good Year Duratrac's on both my trucks. They're not a dedicated snow tire that is only used in the winter. They're a off road tire that's good in snow and mud, however they do have the snow tire symbol on them. I need a tire that's good in both snow and mud. Been pretty happy with these.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------

